# when do you use light?



## via (Jan 13, 2013)

hey guys, this is gonna be my first time breeding bettas. i have all the necessary supplies i need but i have one question about the lightning. regarding to night time, what period of the breeding stages do i use it in? i know i have to use it when the fries hatch, but what about the other times? do i also use it when the male and female r courting each other? any answers well be helpful.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

All my fish are on a natural light cycle, meaning it's light in the day and dark at night.

My males seem to have no issues with keeping their nests, eggs and fry together overnight. When I wake up in the morning they are usually busy keeping everything in line and if a few fry or eggs fall out over the course of the night, they get picked up and put back in. 

You have to remember when fish spawn in nature, no one is standing there with a light over them for 24 hours of the day.


----------



## via (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for the tip. I just been doing a lot of research before I put them together but many articles keep giving different ideas. As a beginner, this can get a little confusing


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah there's no one right way when it comes to breeding splendens. I think you have to find out what works best for you and your fish through trial and error. 

I don't think anyone goes into breeding bettas with 100% certainty of what they are doing because these fish are unpredictable and even the best laid plans can go askew.


----------



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

We keep the light on overnight so Dad can see the fry easier but once he's removed, it is turned off overnight.


----------



## via (Jan 13, 2013)

OK thanks guys


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I agree with LBF...lots of different ways to breed and rear fry of this species. Its finding what works best for you, your breeders and what you have available and even still..things can change from one breeder to the next...they love to keep us on our toes.....lol.....

like LBF-I maintain my normal lighting schedule in the house-Lights on 12 hours and off 12h.....Outside spawning tanks rely on what ever mother nature provides as far as light goes.

Fish have what is called a "Lateral Line" that functions somewhat like echo location. This allows them to function and care for eggs/fry in darkness.

IMO-over stimulation can sometimes result in eggs/fry being eaten by the male-This can be hands in the tank too many times, chasing with a net, lights on too long....etc.....sometimes not always-some males could care less...


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

I have tried it both ways,even using a night light in place of my regular light and have not noticed any difference.
Now I just do the light on during the day and off at night.
My lights are all on timers,so a few room lights go on and 20 mins later the main lights go on,reverse that at night.
All my fish have learned the time spans and I have seen them head for their favorite spots before the lights go off for the night.
I look at it this way,if you are in bed in a dark room and someone comes in and turns the light on sudden like,well you get the idea!!
Bill


----------



## via (Jan 13, 2013)

cool. thanks for the ideas and info. i totally forgot about how light works in the real world


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

All my fish are outside. I don't use extra lights for breeding - other than the "space" light for me. LOL In fact, I totally cover my black tubs throughout the breeding and fry raising process. These lids/covers are left open when fry are bigger. Too much light IMO can do more harm than good.


----------

